# Thinking outside the box



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Should have taken a before photo of the horizontal dishwasher discharge.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

nice cleanup job, tubular traps are not code in my area..do the filters just lift out for changing them? whats the 2nd trap in the back for?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Yep-the whole thing comes out so you can change the filters-after I cut a hole in the cabinet bottom. Around here in Illinois you can't drill/saddle tap a pipe. Hence the separate trap for the R.O.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

how about another dishwasher tail piece like there is now on the other sink bowl?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

And put the trap in the way of the trash can? That's a one piece end waste outlet my friend. Here look at this beauty


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Oops-I missed the question, the back trap was for the r o waste. No saddles allowed here.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I ment put the ro waste into the 2nd tailpiece like the dishwasher is going into the tailpiece, just to save installing the 2nd trap way in the back..


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

There is no 2nd tailpiece.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

KoleckeINC said:


> There is no 2nd tailpiece.


on an earlier post I asked would it be easier to just put a 2nd tailpiece instead if a trap in the back..


----------



## ruddiger (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm curious what the photo of the horizontal dishwasher discharge would show. Was it upside down? Not trapped? Or is that against code in USA.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ruddiger said:


> I'm curious what the photo of the horizontal dishwasher discharge would show. Was it upside down? Not trapped? Or is that against code in USA.


dishwasher waste is to loop to the top of the counter bottom then drop down the the tailpiece..yes thats code..


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Did you provide a fixed air gap for the RO waste into the trap? baffled tail piece not good.


----------



## ruddiger (Jul 21, 2009)

Interesting. No code exists here regarding dishwasher connections. (Canada). I see dw wyes horizontal all the time... and this is in newer homes where it would've had to pass inspection. Mind you, the assembly in the pictures is a rare sight too, up here I never see that type of kitchen drain assembly unless the homeowner did it themselves. We glue everything up with ABS or PVC, with 90% being ABS. Not a requirement to drop it on the tailpiece so long as there's a trap downstream. The loop is definitely needed, but the only threaded fittings would be the trap, trap adapters and the tailpieces. Great idea putting the filters recessed in the cabinet though, brilliant in fact.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

GAN said:


> Did you provide a fixed air gap for the RO waste into the trap? baffled tail piece not good.


Nope-1/4" by 1 1/2" glue bushing. And glue trap. You want it run 65' to the utility.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

KoleckeINC said:


> Nope-1/4" by 1 1/2" glue bushing. And glue trap. You want it run 65' to the utility.


Don't care where it runs. Either some type of approved air gap or it isn't code. 

Sorry I guess I should have clarified, does the RO run to an "air gap faucet" first?

http://www.purewateroccasional.net/hwairgapfaucet.html

Unless I missed something, direct connection between potable and DWV is not the best thing........


----------



## Redvvood (Apr 9, 2016)

Good enough, it'll still drain......


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Redvvood said:


> Good enough, it'll still drain......


Is somebody impersonating?????????????????????:whistling2:


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Ha!


----------

